# Oriental Blue Cat



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Afternoon all,

Nipped round to a friends this afternoon and took a quick snap of her cat, thought i'd share.










Andy


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good photo but that is one ugly cat in my opinion.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

aww i think its cute, same face as my ice!

hes a lynx point siamese x white/snow bengal!!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

jonezy said:


> aww i think its cute, same face as my ice!
> 
> hes a lynx point siamese x white/snow bengal!!


sounds like a curry...must admit i have seem prettier cats


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

yes it does, hes got massive claws though little bastid lol.. but its each to there own with cats though isnt it


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes very much so, I prefer the compact round cuddly type to the spindly types such as siamese.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

ahh we have both ice who is the siamese x (little b*****d)... and angel who was a 20 quid moggy and is fat as hell and so cuddly lol

we had simba who was a full bengal but we lost him to cancer


----------

